# Rep Speed??



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Guy's,

Just like to ask you guys when it comes to rep speed how slow do you complete your negative part of the rep??? Also how long do you hold the contraction at the top for???

Cheers guy's.:becky:


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guy's, can anyone let me know what they think of the above...

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jay82uk said:


> Hi Guy's,
> 
> Just like to ask you guys when it comes to rep speed how slow do you complete your negative part of the rep??? Also how long do you hold the contraction at the top for???
> 
> Cheers guy's.:becky:


Depends what your goals are...


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Tall, my goal is Gaining muscle mass??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

jay82uk said:


> Hi Tall, my goal is Gaining muscle mass??


2-3 sec neg, 0.5 to 1sec pause on chest, explosive positive, no pause at the top.

IMHO

But just bench and get stronger.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah thats what i try and follow as a rule.

since ive controlled the negative ive had very few injuries as a result.

its about working the muscle not just shifting the weight.


----------



## jay82uk (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers Guy's. Will start doing that... Will let you know my progress.

Thanks


----------

